# Profissões fora do comum



## FloMar

Quero verificar as minhas traduções para as seguintes profissões em inglês: software developer = desenvolvedor de software, ceramicist = ceramista, textile designer = criador de têxteis, self-employed =  trabalhador independente,  trade union representative = representante sindical, anglicist = anglicista, insurance consultant = consultor de sguros


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> Quero verificar as minhas traduções para as seguintes profissões em inglês: software developer = desenvolvedor de software, ceramicist = ceramista, textile designer = criador de têxteis, self-employed =  trabalhador independente,  trade union representative = representante sindical, anglicist = anglicista, insurance consultant = consultor de sguros



Para o português de Portugal:
software developer = '_programador' ('programador informático')_
ceramicist = '_ceramista_'
textile designer = '_designer têxtil'_
self-employed =  '_trabalhador independente_'
trade union representative = '_representante sindical'/'dirigente sindical'_
anglicist = '_anglicista_'


----------



## guihenning

Para o português do Brasil:
software developer = _desenvolvedor [de software]_
ceramicist = '_ceramista_'
textile designer = '_designer têxtil' (?) [talvez designer de moda?]_
self-employed = _autônomo_
trade union representative = '_representante sindical'/'dirigente sindical'_
anglicist = '_anglicista_'
insurance consultant = corretor de seguros


----------



## pfaa09

_insurance consultant_ = Mediador de seguros (Portugal)


Carfer said:


> trade union representative = '_representante sindical'/'dirigente sindical'_


Concordo com a sugestão, mas o _trade _leva-me a pensar no ramo comercial.

Nota: FloMar escreveu: "Quero verificar as minhas traduções..."
Sugiro o verbo "Confirmar" para este contexto. É mais natural.

Entre profissões aconselho o separador *;* é mais adequado e menos confuso que a *,*


----------



## patriota

pfaa09 said:


> o _trade _leva-me a pensar no ramo comercial


Em "_trade union_",_ trade_ assume o sentido de _ofício_:

trade union - sindicato profissional
trade school - escola técnica, escola com cursos profissionalizantes
to learn a trade - aprender uma profissão tradicional/manual "útil", que garanta um emprego. Por exemplo: eletricista, mecânico, barbeiro etc.


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> Em "_trade union_",_ trade_ assume o sentido de _ofício_:
> 
> trade union - sindicato profissional
> trade school - escola técnica, escola com cursos profissionalizantes
> to learn a trade - aprender uma profissão tradicional/manual "útil", que garanta um emprego. Por exemplo: eletricista, mecânico, barbeiro etc.



Isso mesmo. '_Trade Union_' (ou '_labour union_' ou simplesmente _'union_') é, aliás, a designação tradicional dos sindicatos ingleses, e _'trade unionism_' a de '_sindicalismo_'. Também não é incomum perguntar '_What's your trade?_' para inquirir o que a pessoa faz.

P.S. Passou-me _'insurance consultant_', mas, falando da sugestão do @guihenning, fico na dúvida se o '_corretor_', pelo menos no sentido em que entendemos o termo por cá como intermediário que promove e contrata seguros em nome das seguradoras que representa, é o mesmo que o '_consultant_' (_'consultor de seguros_') uma vez que este apenas aconselha, não faz contratos. '_Corretor de seguros_' talvez seja mais adequado a _'insurance broker_', ou estarei enganado?


----------



## guihenning

Não creio que esteja. Tinha-me passado totalmente despercebido que se tratava dum consultant “apenas”, não dum insurance broker. E de fato é o “broker” que comummente se traduz a “corretor”.


----------



## pfaa09

Obrigado ao patriota e ao Carfer pelos esclarecimentos sobre o "trade union". Faz todo o sentido.
Por falar nisso, não sei se existe a figura/cargo "delegado sindical". O que acham?


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Obrigado ao patriota e ao Carfer pelos esclarecimentos sobre o "trade union". Faz todo o sentido.
> Por falar nisso, não sei se existe a figura/cargo "delegado sindical". O que acham?



Existe, claro, mas não estou certo de que corresponda a '_trade union representative_', que sugere uma representação do próprio sindicato. Os delegados sindicais representam os trabalhadores sindicalizados (*) numa determinada empresa ou serviço perante a entidade patronal ou a própria direcção sindical. Assim, se por '_trade union representative_' se quer significar representante do sindicato enquanto entidade e não dos trabalhadores de uma determinada empresa que nele estão filiados, haverá um desajuste, pouco significativo, é verdade, mas que pode ter importância em certos casos.

(*) no sindicato de que trabalhadores e delegados são membros, entenda-se.


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> Existe, claro, mas não estou certo de que corresponda a '_trade union representative_', que sugere uma representação do próprio sindicato. Os delegados sindicais representam os trabalhadores sindicalizados (*) numa determinada empresa ou serviço perante a entidade patronal ou a própria direcção sindical. Assim, se por '_trade union representative_' se quer significar representante do sindicato enquanto entidade e não dos trabalhadores de uma determinada empresa que nele estão filiados, haverá um desajuste, pouco significativo, é verdade, mas que pode ter importância em certos casos.
> 
> (*) no sindicato de que trabalhadores e delegados são membros, entenda-se.


Faz sentido. Obrigado.


----------



## FloMar

Qual é a diferença entre _programador informática e programador informático? O feminino de programador informático é programadora informático. Vi todas essas variações no internet e fico confusa._


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> Qual é a diferença entre _programador informática e programador informático? O feminino de programador informático é programadora informático. Vi todas essas variações no internet e fico confusa._



O que com grande probabilidade viu foi '_programador *de* informática'_, que é o mesmo que '_programador informático_'. O feminino é, respectivamente _'programadora *de* informática_' ou '_programadora informátic*a*_'. '_Informática_' é o substantivo que designa a actividade, '_informático/a_' o adjectivo que se aplica a quem trabalha nela ou às questões com ela relacionadas. '_Programadora informático_', se foi isso que viu, é erro, por manifesta falta de concordância de género.


----------



## FloMar

Could someone help me translate the following jobs: media analyst, youtuber/ content creator?


----------



## englishmania

As minhas sugestões (aguarde por mais opiniões):

analista de_ media / (_analista de _media_ digital / analista de meios digitais)

_youtuber / _criador de conteúdos (_online/_digitais)


----------



## Vanda

Analista de mídia.
Infelizmente no Brasil usam o termo em inglês: Youtuber. Me dá nos nervos.


----------



## machadinho

A mim também, V.


----------



## englishmania

Vanda said:


> Analista de mídia.
> Infelizmente no Brasil usam o termo em inglês: Youtuber. Me dá nos nervos.



Em Portugal também se usa. Não sei qual a designação da profissão nas Finanças.


----------



## FloMar

como se diz support officer, support officer (finance) and financial support officer?


----------



## FloMar

Do people use the term actor for a female actor or do people only say atriz? Is the wordactor spelt the same (i.e. with a c) in Brazilian Portuguese?


----------



## englishmania

In English_ actor _is now used for both men and women, but in  Portuguese we still use both words:_ atriz and ator_.


----------



## Nonstar

No Brasil é ator, também.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, é _ator_ e _atriz_.  O tal (c) mudo, já não se usa por aqui há muito tempo, desde 1900 e coquinho, creio.


----------



## jazyk

No Brasil, desde 1943: Acordo Ortográfico - Portal da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Carfer

A grafia '_actor_' e '_actriz_' ainda é largamente usada em Portugal. É certo que não está conforme ao Acordo Ortográfico, mas as regras aí estabelecidas só são obrigatórias para os serviços públicos dependentes do Governo. Consequentemente, parece-me que o uso da grafia antiga   fora desse caso, além de comum, não é propriamente ilegítima (e não estou a defender-me por ainda continuar a usá-la, mesmo não sendo contra o Acordo, em princípio. A verdade é que, passados doze anos sobre a promulgação do decreto que o pôs em vigor, o Acordo provou mal, expôs demasiadas fragilidades e contradições, não parece ter sido grandemente útil e continua a suscitar muita resistência e hostilidade. Já lhe fui mais favorável.).​


----------



## FloMar

Entendi. Obrigada

Por favor, como se diz digital project manager?


----------



## pfaa09

Gestor / Responsável / Director / Supervisor *de/do* Projecto Digital.
Ao escolhermos a preposição *de*, significa que essa é a sua principal função profissional.
Quando escolhemos a preposição *do*, significa que é o responsável daquele projecto em concreto.

Nota 1: Dire(c)tor e Proje(c)to. Minha opção de escrita.
Nota 2: A palavra *Supervisor* é a mesma do inglês e significa exactamente a mesma coisa.


----------



## FloMar

Fica bem claro.  Obrigada

construction worker = trabalhador em construção?


----------



## Carfer

_'trabalhador *da* construção (civil)'_


----------



## FloMar

englishmania said:


> As minhas sugestões (aguarde por mais opiniões):
> 
> analista de_ media / (_analista de _media_ digital / analista de meios digitais)
> 
> _youtuber / _criador de conteúdos (_online/_digitais)


Media vem sem accento no e?  A ortografia é do Brasil ou de Portugal? Que tal midia?


----------



## guihenning

Mídia é brasileirismo. A grafia portuguesa é média.


----------



## englishmania

Media está em itálico porque é a forma inglesa.
Média em Portugal.


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> construction worker = trabalhador em construção?


Talvez tenha interesse para a FloMar.
Ao escolher _em construção_, é o mesmo que dizer em inglês _in construction_ (a worker being constructed), which would only be possible if we were using a metaphor for a context of a worker being prepared for doing a job. It would be awkward, anyway... but the only acceptable meaning, in my opinion.

On the other hand, using Carfer's suggestion (the correct one) _da construção_, that worker belongs to that area of labor.


----------



## Guigo

Sempre achei que ao falarmos _media_ (ê), estávamos usando o plural latino de _medium_. Há, no Brasil, quem fale assim, Caetano Veloso é um deles.


----------



## FloMar

E local de construção seria building site, e campo football pitch?


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> E local de construção seria building site, e campo football pitch?


Por mim está perfeito. Campo de futebol, certo?


----------



## englishmania

Estão corretos.  (se for campo de futebol, claro)


----------



## Nonstar

Canteiro de obras para building site.


----------



## englishmania

_Canteiro_ no Brasil, não em Portugal.

*canteiro de obras*
• [Brasil]  Conjunto de espaços e instalações junto a uma construção ou obra, onde há serviços de apoio à obra e aos trabalhadores. (Equivalente no português de Portugal: estaleiro.)

*estaleiro *
[Portugal]  Conjunto de espaços e instalações junto a uma construção ou obra, onde há serviços de apoio à obra e aos trabalhadores.


----------



## Nonstar

Sim, no Brasil. Em Portugal não fazia ideia.


----------



## englishmania

Não me parece que_ canteiro de obras_ /_estaleiro_ seja a expressão que se procura aqui. Penso que seja algo como local de construção, como já referido. Sinto que há outra expressão, mas não me consigo lembrar.


----------



## machadinho

área de construção
zona de construção
terreno de construção


----------



## Guigo

englishmania said:


> Não me parece que_ canteiro de obras_ /_estaleiro_ seja a expressão que se procura aqui. Penso que seja algo como local de construção, como já referido. Sinto que há outra expressão, mas não me consigo lembrar.



No Brasil, o _local da obra _é chamado por vezes de _sítio_, mais especificamente entre os envolvidos; porém é certo que a palavra _canteiro _acabou assumindo o conceito geral, incluindo: o canteiro, propriamente dito, mais a obra e demais instalações - a parte pelo todo. Há quem diga também, simplesmente: _obra_.

Ainda, no Brasil, usa-se _estaleiro_, na construção naval, quase que exclusivamente.


----------



## englishmania

Guigo said:


> Ainda, no Brasil, usa-se _estaleiro_, na construção naval, quase que exclusivamente.


Em Portugal, também  (pelo conhecimento que tenho).


----------



## FloMar

englishmania said:


> Não me parece que_ canteiro de obras_ /_estaleiro_ seja a expressão que se procura aqui. Penso que seja algo como local de construção, como já referido. Sinto que há outra expressão, mas não me consigo lembrar.


Obrigada.  Entendo que há várias opções, mas acho que como local de construção também serve, vou ficar com esta expressão.


----------

